# feeding your fish every 3 days , 2 days ,every day /??????/



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

ive gotten a few different inputs on when to feed and ive been doing every 3 days but they seem to be very hungry when it gets there any thoughts


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Fish will always get hungry no matter how much and how frequent you feed them. Every 3 days should be okay enough unless all your fish are juveniles who will need more frequent feeding compared to the adults.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

we feed our fish once a day, usually in the evening.


----------



## gem (Jun 12, 2007)

I feed my fish twice a day. I guess it's pretty varied. I have noticed that my fish seem to lose substance (weight) if I feed them only every couple days.


----------

